# Todas as cidades catarinenses acima de 20 mil habitantes (2020)



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Aproveitei a estimativa populacional de 2020 para fazer essa compilação e mostrar também algumas cidades que pouco aparecem aqui. 




*Joinville*
_Norte_
População (2020): 597.658
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 425.285
PIB (2017): R$ 27.378.204 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 47.442
Altitude: 4 m








Joinville Turismo




*Florianópolis*
_Grande Florianópolis_
População (2020): 508.826
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 365.869
PIB (2017): R$ 19.512.519 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 40.162
Altitude: 3 m








Pelicano Drone




*Blumenau*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 361.855
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 271.390
PIB (2017): R$ 16.008.743 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 45.934
Altitude: 21 m








marciokgr




*São José*
_Grande Florianópolis_
População (2020): 250.181
Frota de Veículos (08-2020): 168.757
PIB (2017): R$ 10.131.012 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 42.262
Altitude: 3 m








Chan




*Chapecó*
_Oeste_
População (2020): 224.013
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 183.208
PIB (2017): R$ 8.890.178 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 41.683
Altitude: 670 m








etieri




*Itajaí*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 223.112
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 179.484
PIB (2017): R$ 21.913.882 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 103.068
Altitude: 2 m








@mdelaiphotoart




*Criciúma*
_Sul_
População (2020): 217.311
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 159.358
PIB (2017): R$ 7.146.730 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 33.811
Altitude: 46 m








dronesflysul




*Jaraguá do Sul*
_Norte_
População (2020): 181.173
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 124.312
PIB (2017): R$ 8.528.975 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 49.925
Altitude: 30 m








@ivanjuniorjc




*Palhoça*
_Grande Florianópolis_
População (2020): 175.272
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 122.680
PIB (2017): R$ 4.832.014 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 29.298
Altitude: 3 m








@cidadepedrabranca




*Lages*
_Serrana_
População (2020): 157.349
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 117.777
PIB (2017): R$ 5.074.152 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 32.011
Altitude: 916 m








Fonte




*Balneário Camboriú*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 145.796
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 96.013
PIB (2017): R$ 5.148.509 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 38.061
Altitude: 2 m








@samuellpereiira




*Brusque*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 137.689
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 110.664
PIB (2017): R$ 5.883.937 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 45.676
Altitude: 21 m








Quattra




*Tubarão*
_Sul_
População (2020): 106.422
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 94.810
PIB (2017): R$ 3.514.932 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 33.649
Altitude: 9 m








@joaosilvers




*São Bento do Sul*
_Norte_
População (2020): 85.421
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 62.297
PIB (2017): R$ 2.992.808 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 36.126
Altitude: 838 m








UAU Drones




*Camboriú*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 85.105
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 61.424
PIB (2017): R$ 1.350.594 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 17.154
Altitude: 8 m
_







_
BC Drones




*Navegantes*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 83.626
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 50.305
PIB (2017): R$ 4.106.550 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 53.237 
Altitude: 2 m
_







_
Porto Belo Drones




_*Caçador*
Oeste_
População (2020): 79.313
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 54.035
PIB (2017): R$ 3.073.698 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 39.751 
Altitude: 920 m
_







_
noticiahojenet




*Concórdia*
_Oeste_
População (2020): 75.167
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 70.438
PIB (2017): R$ 3.178.921 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 43.094 
Altitude: 550 m
_







_
Drones Filmagens Aéreas




*Rio do Sul*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 72.006
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 54.683
PIB (2017): R$ 2.571.376 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 37.165 
Altitude: 340 m
_







_
filmaai




*Indaial*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 70.900
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 52.029
PIB (2017): R$ 2.499.704 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 37.591 
Altitude: 64 m
_







_
alex.drone93




*Gaspar*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 70.793 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 48.771
PIB (2017): R$ 2.824.094 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 41.905 
Altitude: 18 m
_







_
Guilherme Spengler




*Biguaçu*
_Grande Florianópolis_
População (2020): 69.486 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 46.692
PIB (2017): R$ 1.609.122 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 24.176 
Altitude: 2 m








Prefeitura Municipal de Biguaçu/Divulgação




*Araranguá*
_Sul_
População (2020): 68.867 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 58.450
PIB (2017): R$ 1.724.538 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 25.697 
Altitude: 13 m
_







_
alex pereira ferreira




*Itapema*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 67.338 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 42.399
PIB (2017): R$ 1.698.076 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 27.752 
Altitude: 2 m
_







_
@dronenaestradasc




*Içara*
_Sul_
População (2020): 57.247 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 47.006
PIB (2017): R$ 2.101.907 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 38.324 
Altitude: 48 m
_







_
Fonte




*Mafra*
_Norte_
População (2020): 56.561 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 42.399
PIB (2017): R$ 1.659.984 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 29.691 
Altitude: 793 m
_







_
clickmafra




*Canoinhas*
_Norte_
População (2020): 54.480 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 39.958
PIB (2017): R$ 1.580.505 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 29.051 
Altitude: 839 m
_







_
Fátima Santos




*São Francisco do Sul*
_Norte_
População (2020): 53.746 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 32.132
PIB (2017): R$ 3.993.553 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 78.766 
Altitude: 2 m
_







_
Juliano Cruz




*Videira*
_Oeste_
População (2020): 53.610 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 45.181
PIB (2017): R$ 2.205.749 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 42.364 
Altitude: 750 m
_







_
viagensecaminhos




*Xanxerê*
_Oeste_
População (2020): 51.642 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 39.438
PIB (2017): R$ 1.603.411 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 32.237 
Altitude: 803 m
_







_
Dronar




*Laguna*
_Sul_
População (2020): 46.122 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 28.442
PIB (2017): R$ 841.697 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 18.576 
Altitude: 2 m
_







_
Marco Bocão




*Guaramirim*
_Norte_
População (2020): 45.797 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 31.521
PIB (2017): R$ 1.536.597 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 35.841 
Altitude: 37 m
_







_
Fonte




*Imbituba*
_Sul_
População (2020): 45.286 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 35.937
PIB (2017): R$ 1.547.410 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 35.107 
Altitude: 2 m
_







_
Fonte




*Timbó*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 44.977 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 33.775
PIB (2017): R$ 1.832.020 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 42.803 
Altitude: 68 m
_







_
Wartung Drones




*Rio Negrinho*
_Norte_
População (2020): 42.495 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 32.112
PIB (2017): R$ 1.092.304 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 25.989 
Altitude: 790 m
_







_
TerraCéuDrones




*São Miguel do Oeste*
_Oeste_
População (2020): 40.868 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 36.786
PIB (2017): R$ 1.449.262 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 36.420 
Altitude: 720 m
_







_
Prefeitura Municipal (Facebook/Divulgação)




*Curitibanos*
_Serrana_
População (2020): 39.893 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 28.939
PIB (2017): R$ 1.495.509 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 37.797 
Altitude: 987 m
_







_
umdjpelomundo




*Araquari*
_Norte_
População (2020): 39.524
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 19.082
PIB (2017): R$ 3.925.932 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 111.317 
Altitude: 9 m
_







_
Fonte




*Tijucas*
_Grande Florianópolis_
População (2020): 39.155
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 32.224
PIB (2017): R$ 1.466.586 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 39.711 
Altitude: 2 m
_







_
Evydencia Fotografias




*São João Batista*
_Grande Florianópolis_
População (2020): 38.583
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 23.396
PIB (2017): R$ 860.226 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 24.532 
Altitude: 30 m
_







_
Fonte




*Fraiburgo*
_Oeste_
População (2020): 36.584
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 24.410
PIB (2017): R$ 907.522 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 25.027 
Altitude: 1048 m
_







_
Prefeitura de Fraiburgo




*Campos Novos*
_Serrana_
População (2020): 36.556
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 26.068
PIB (2017): R$ 1.964.428 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 55.010 
Altitude: 947 m
_







_
Fonte




*Porto União*
_Norte_
População (2020): 35.543
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 27.502
PIB (2017): R$ 702.997 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 19.967 
Altitude: 765 m
_







_
Prefeitura Municipal de Porto União/Divulgação




*Pomerode*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 34.010 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 27.269
PIB (2017): R$ 1.918.862 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 59.345 
Altitude: 58 m
_







_
falajc_



*Braço do Norte*
_Sul_
População (2020): 33.876 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 28.275
PIB (2017): R$ 1.134.369 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 34.745 
Altitude: 75 m
_







_
Prefeitura/Divulgação




*Penha*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 33.284 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 20.101
PIB (2017): R$ 673.705 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 21.714 
Altitude: 2 m
_







_
Leandro Foto Color




*Sombrio*
_Sul_
População (2020): 30.733 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 24.800
PIB (2017): R$ 751.251 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 25.286 
Altitude: 10 m
_







_
canalicara




*Joaçaba*
_Oeste_
População (2020): 30.404 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 25.332
PIB (2017): R$ 1.576.906 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 53.259 
Altitude: 522 m
_







_
Mídia Led




*Barra Velha*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 29.860 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 22.422
PIB (2017): R$ 1.664.142 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 59.902 
Altitude: 3 m
_







_
Giba Drones




*Xaxim*
_Oeste_
População (2020): 28.983 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 22.390
PIB (2017): R$ 929.323 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 32.943 
Altitude: 791 m
_







_
Zanini




*Forquilhinha *
_Sul_
População (2020): 27.211 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 21.916
PIB (2017): R$ 813.291 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 31.294 
Altitude: 42 m
_







_
4oito/Divulgação




*São Joaquim*
Serrana
População (2020): 27.139 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 17.493
PIB (2017): R$ 858.520 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 32.219 
Altitude: 1354 m
_







_
viagensecaminhos




*Maravilha*
_Oeste_
População (2020): 26.116 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 22.340
PIB (2017): R$ 1.054.988 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 42.071 
Altitude: 606 m
_







_
Fernando Zimmermman



*Ituporanga*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 25.355 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 21.409
PIB (2017): R$ 1.054.988 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 33.774 
Altitude: 370 m
_








Prefeitura Municipal de Ituporanga/Divulgação_




*Capivari de Baixo*
_Sul_
População (2020): 25.177 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 18.278
PIB (2017): R$ 429.616 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 17.681 
Altitude: 12 m
_







_
Nas Alturas




*São Lourenço do Oeste*
_Oeste_
População (2020): 24.291 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 21.020
PIB (2017): R$ 839.373 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 35.419 
Altitude: 895 m
_







_
Thiago Preis




*Balneário Piçarras*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 23.772 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 15.634
PIB (2017): R$ 839.048 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 38.340 
Altitude: 3 m








eduardomartinscorretor




*Santo Amaro da Imperatriz*
_Grande Florianópolis_
População (2020): 23.579 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 19.707
PIB (2017): R$ 753.610 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 33.332 
Altitude: 18 m








Prefeitura Municipal/Divulgação




*Garopaba*
_Sul_
População (2020): 23.579 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 19.210
PIB (2017): R$ 534.078 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 24.186 
Altitude: 2 m








viagensedestinos




*Guabiruba*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 24.382 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 18.054
PIB (2017): R$ 902.535 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 39.703 
Altitude: 60 m








Prefeitura Municipal de Guabiruba/Divulgação




*Orleans*
_Sul_
População (2020): 23.038 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 20.028
PIB (2017): R$ 972.450 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 42.795 
Altitude: 132 m
_







_
Daniel Cascaes




*Capinzal *
_Oeste_
População (2020): 23.035
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 18.583
PIB (2017): R$ 838.077 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 37.208 
Altitude: 480 m
_







_
Prefeitura Municipal/Divulgação




*Herval d'Oeste*
_Oeste_
População (2020): 22.714 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 15.255
PIB (2017): R$ 430.280 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 19.172 
Altitude: 523 m
_







_
raizesdiario.com.br




*Schroeder*
_Norte _
População (2020): 21.991 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 12.376
PIB (2017): R$ 478.756 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 23.824 
Altitude: 38 m








schroederturismo.gov




*Porto Belo*
_Vale do Itajaí_
População (2020): 21.932 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 15.809
PIB (2017): R$ 944.823 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 46.556 
Altitude: 2 m








viagensecaminhos




*Itaiópolis*
_Norte_
População (2020): 21.780 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 14.966
PIB (2017): R$ 704.217 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 32.745 
Altitude: 925 m








leomir weiss




*Urussanga*
_Sul_
População (2020): 21.344 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 18.251
PIB (2017): R$ 794.242 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 37.504 
Altitude: 49 m








Vando MFM




*Itapoá*
_Norte _
População (2020): 21.177
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 12.685
PIB (2017): R$ 714.535 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 36.917 
Altitude: 2 m








tripadvisor




*Pinhalzinho*
_Oeste_
População (2020): 20.712 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 15.592
PIB (2017): R$ 1.019.307 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 52.242 
Altitude: 515 m








Barichello Drones




*Bombinhas*
_Vale do Itajaí _
População (2020): 20.335 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 15.249
PIB (2017): R$ 598.278 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 32.125 
Altitude: 2 m








Fonte



*Jaguaruna*
_Sul _
População (2020): 20.288 
Frota de veículos (08-2020): 15.307
PIB (2017): R$ 473.323 [x1000]
PIB per capita (2017): R$ 24.239 
Altitude: 2 m








Marcelo dal Bó


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Baita iniciativa, Barriga!
SC é realmente um estado muuuito abençoado e bem equilibrado.

Quanto às fotos, o que me chamou a atenção foi que algumas cidades legais (em termos estéticos ou de equilíbrio social) ficaram com a impressão de piores do que outras não muito providas de beleza ou riqueza. 

No mais, surpreso com a estimativa populacional de algumas.


----------



## Cristian _ (May 28, 2008)

Deu um trabalho hein?! 
Morando 2 décadas em Joinville e 1 década em Floripa, toda essa região é a minha casa, mas se tem uma coisa que acho peculiar é a disposição de prédios de Piçarras.
Belo thread.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Que trabalhão que deve ter dado. Mas valeu a pena, só angulo maneiro. Santa Catarina é a joia da coroa do país. Só cidade top. 

Esse angulo de Jaragua do Sul é espetacular.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Geoce said:


> Baita iniciativa, Barriga!
> SC é realmente um estado muuuito abençoado e bem equilibrado.
> 
> Quanto às fotos, o que me chamou a atenção foi que algumas cidades legais (em termos estéticos ou de equilíbrio social) ficaram com a impressão de piores do que outras não muito providas de beleza ou riqueza.
> ...


Passar a impressão de uma cidade em um thread inteiro às vezes é tarefa complicada, imagina em apenas uma foto. Você deve saber o quanto é complicado encontrar boas fotos (aéreas ou panorâmicas) de cidades pequenas, mesmo que prósperas.

Quanto ao crescimento, vemos o já esperado ritmo "chinês" da parte leste, mas tem alguns centros mais afastados que também surpreenderam.



Cristian _ said:


> Deu um trabalho hein?!
> Morando 2 décadas em Joinville e 1 década em Floripa, toda essa região é a minha casa, mas se tem uma coisa que acho peculiar é a disposição de prédios de Piçarras.
> Belo thread.


O escalonamento de Piçarras foi muito acertado e o resultado é bastante agradável. O fato de ter uma elevação após a faixa de areia em direção a segunda avenida ajudou a potencializar esse efeito.



Ice Climber said:


> Que trabalhão que deve ter dado. Mas valeu a pena, só angulo maneiro. Santa Catarina é a joia da coroa do país. Só cidade top.
> 
> Esse angulo de Jaragua do Sul é espetacular.


Valeu! A Chiessetta Alpina foi um acerto em vários sentidos: arquitetonicamente bonita e ótimo aproveitamento do visual da cidade.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Fantástico! Belas imagens de um estado pujante.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Barriga-Verde said:


> Passar a impressão de uma cidade em um thread inteiro às vezes é tarefa complicada, imagina em apenas uma foto. Você deve saber o quanto é complicado encontrar boas fotos (aéreas ou panorâmicas) de cidades pequenas, mesmo que prósperas.
> 
> Quanto ao crescimento, vemos o já esperado ritmo "chinês" da parte leste, mas tem alguns centros mais afastados que também surpreenderam.


Perfeito, Barriga. Se até nossas cidades turísticas não apresentam um bom portfólio de fotos, imagina as menores e fora desse circuito.

E não pense que meu comentário representa uma crítica ao seu trabalho. Reitero: baita thread mesmo!


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Ótimo thread, gosto muito da organização das cidades do oeste, como Xanxerê, Xaxim, São Lourenço e claro Chapecó. A imagem de Pinhalzinho me surpreendeu, acho que nunca tinha visto, me pareceu ótima também. 
Nas cidades do planalto norte fica evidente a pouca densidade.
Parabéns pelo trabalho.


----------



## victor_hs (Jul 2, 2015)

Excelente seleção de fotos. 
Santa Catarina, como sempre, mostrando que dá um show de desenvolvimento de leste a oeste. Aposto que todo estado brasileiro sonha em ser como SC quando crescer kkkkkk


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

A Santa e bela Catarina é um estado extraordinário, cada cidadezinha é um show de beleza, a grande Joinville subestimada por não ter tantos edifícios assim , mas na verdade eles se estendem por uma grande extensão, a super vertical Florianópolis, e Blumenau e Chapecó e Itajaí e São Jose entre outras que são belas cidades, e a espetacular BC que é sui generis em sua mania de crescer pra cima, terra de meu pai e avós, um estado sensacional !


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Parabéns Barriga, deve ter sido trabalhoso hein? Mas valeu a pena!
Esse ângulo de Jaraguá a partir da Chiesetta é clássico, rende belas fotos.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Me esqueci,belo trabalho Barriga, parabéns pelo thread !


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Alexcnhs said:


> Ótimo thread, gosto muito da organização das cidades do oeste, como Xanxerê, Xaxim, São Lourenço e claro Chapecó. A imagem de Pinhalzinho me surpreendeu, acho que nunca tinha visto, me pareceu ótima também.
> Nas cidades do planalto norte fica evidente a pouca densidade.
> Parabéns pelo trabalho.


Também curto bastante, porque são organizadas só que de uma forma orgânica, sem ficar com aquela cara artificial de algumas cidades planejadas.

As outras da região (Concórdia, Joaçaba, Videira etc) teriam seguido por esse caminho, não fosse o relevo acidentado.



v_hugosilva said:


> Excelente seleção de fotos.
> Santa Catarina, como sempre, mostrando que dá um show de desenvolvimento de leste a oeste. Aposto que todo estado brasileiro sonha em ser como SC quando crescer kkkkkk


Valeu! 👏


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Sidnei ldn said:


> A Santa e bela Catarina é um estado extraordinário, cada cidadezinha é um show de beleza, a grande Joinville subestimada por não ter tantos edifícios assim , mas na verdade eles se estendem por uma grande extensão, a super vertical Florianópolis, e Blumenau e Chapecó e Itajaí e São Jose entre outras que são belas cidades, e a espetacular BC que é sui generis em sua mania de crescer pra cima, terra de meu pai e avós, um estado sensacional !


Joinville também se adensou bastante, é uma das cidades com maior potencial de crescimento no estado. Tenho certeza que no futuro ela engata uma boa fase de grandes lançamentos.




EmyJaraguá said:


> Parabéns Barriga, deve ter sido trabalhoso hein? Mas valeu a pena!
> Esse ângulo de Jaraguá a partir da Chiesetta é clássico, rende belas fotos.


Só um pouco. kkk Mas valeu para mostrar um pouco de cidades que dificilmente apareceriam aqui.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Ótimo trabalho, e ótimas cidades.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Excelentes fotos de um estado diverso que dispensa elogios. Gostei especialmente das fotos de Laguna, SFS, Piçarras, Barra Velha e Ituporanga.

Aí tá a prova de que um PPC alto não necessariamente indica maior desenvolvimento. Jamais ia imaginar que Rio Negrinho e SBS tinham um PPC menor que Caçador...


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Alexcnhs said:


> Ótimo thread, gosto muito da organização das cidades do oeste, como Xanxerê, Xaxim, São Lourenço e claro Chapecó. A imagem de Pinhalzinho me surpreendeu, acho que nunca tinha visto, me pareceu ótima também.
> Nas cidades do planalto norte fica evidente a pouca densidade.
> Parabéns pelo trabalho.


Pois então, esses dias postaram no SC notícias essa foto e me surpreendeu também. Passo vez ou outra por Pinhalzinho e nao lembro de alguma vez ter reparado nesse parque. Talvez seja novo.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Pietrin said:


> Pois então, esses dias postaram no SC notícias essa foto e me surpreendeu também. Passo vez ou outra por Pinhalzinho e nao lembro de alguma vez ter reparado nesse parque. Talvez seja novo.


Não é um parque antigo, mas também não é dos mais novos. Já deve ter pelo menos uma década. Mas o que se percebe é que deram uma boa melhorada nele nos últimos anos.

Pinhalzinho está realmente muito bem. Vc passa ano após ano na cidade e sai com a impressão de que cada vez está melhor.


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bem trabalhoso, não só pelas fotos, mas também organizar vários dados dos municípios.

Me surpreendeu a população de Gaspar, na minha cabeça era uma cidade do porte de uns 30~40 mil habitantes. que nada, está na faixa dos 70 mil já.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

O interior catarinense é um show!


----------

